# Can't get rid of FLEAS!



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

:crying: Ok so last Wednesday my husband noticed that Duke got fleas.... and we just can't get rid of them...I give my dog the Fronline drops every single month and 2 weeks ago we went camping so i got him a flea collar (the vet recommended that just...extra protection) so pretty much i gave him Capstar and some fleas died...then a shower with flea shampoo i saw dead fleas too... i sprinkled borax all over carperts, cleaned all hardwood areas, wash every clothe it was out of the closet, used mint spray with other...herbs (got it at walmart) and last night...BOOM i saw fleas on my dog...so i think he got them on a hike we went on sunday/monday and at this point I'm just too afraid I have fleas all over my house  he sleeps on his bed in our bedroom i would...leave him outside just a few days till all the fleas he has are all dead and *SUPER DUPER ULTRA* clean my house again but he will go NUTS if i let him sleep outside...I need lots of advice here hahaha


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The active ingredient in Frontline (fipronil) has had anecdotal reports that it's losing effectiveness regionally (seems to be in warmer areas). Where I live in the South, all the shelters used to use it a few years ago, and now none do -- the shelter vets tell me they think fleas are resistant to it. I put some on a foster dog and NOTHING happened, so I'm convinced the resistance is real (though to be fair to the mfr, they claim resistance is a myth, or user error).

I would go with one of the newer products to get this under control. We're having good luck with NexGuard in rescue. I also know people (consumers and shelters) using Activyl and Vectra3d, and both work. Comfortis works, but it can reportedly have scary side effects when combined with some HW prevention--I avoid it for that reason.

For your yard, try spraying weekly with Wondercide (available online). It's nontoxic, and my experience is that it does work, but it has to be reapplied weekly to get stuff under control.


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

Magwart said:


> The active ingredient in Frontline (fipronil) has had anecdotal reports that it's losing effectiveness regionally (seems to be in warmer areas). Where I live in the South, all the shelters used to use it a few years ago, and now none do -- the shelter vets tell me they think fleas are resistant to it. I put some on a foster dog and NOTHING happened, so I'm convinced the resistance is real (though to be fair to the mfr, they claim resistance is a myth, or user error).
> 
> I would go with one of the newer products to get this under control. We're having good luck with NexGuard in rescue. I also know people (consumers and shelters) using Activyl and Vectra3d, and both work. Comfortis works, but it can reportedly have scary side effects when combined with some HW prevention--I avoid it for that reason.
> 
> For your yard, try spraying weekly with Wondercide (available online). It's nontoxic, and my experience is that it does work, but it has to be reapplied weekly to get stuff under control.


My husband spray the yard and..pretty much he cans he HATES every kind of bug hahahah we live in California and yes is really...HOT in here hahaha but yeah....i would say frontline is doing NOTHING for us...after work i will just go straight to the vet and get him something... but what about inside my house? any tips? Hahahah I never ever had this problem.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

My suggestion would be to wait until all the fleas are gone before going hiking or having him out in the woods/grass for an extended period of time.. almost defeats the purpose of getting rid of the fleas to take the dog back into the wilderness 

Years ago I had a puppy that was infested with fleas.. and I kept the flea collar on for a few days.. and only took him outside to potty then back into the house... Took about a week and the fleas were gone

try the raid flea fogger and also flea powder for carpets... you will be good to go


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Treatment of the house and then assiduous (multiple times daily) vacuuming really cuts down on fleas.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I've had good luck with Serresto Collars which last 8 months and also kill ticks as well. I live in the country and it is what I use on my dogs and cat and I haven't had any fleas or tick issues. I am considering trying a cedar oil based spray over the winter since I really would like to go a more natural route, if it works. I have heard good things about Wondercide products and I know they offer a yard, house, and pet sprays. Though with most natural products you do have to keep up with applying them since they don't last and long. I have allergies to many synthetic chemicals so using products that help reduce my exposure is important to me.


----------



## Majolica (Feb 18, 2015)

Fleas are awful. I am not the least bit surprised that you don't have them "gone" in less than a week. We battled them a few years ago when a stray kitten brought them in (he was too young to be treated at the time, didn't see anything living, etc.). We tried all of the supposed treatments like Borax and diatomaceaous earth. None of them worked even a little bit. The only thing that finally worked was keeping treatment on EVERY SINGLE animal in the house like clockwork for an entire year (flea eggs can lay dormant for year), and doing a bug bomb in the house. When we bombed the house, we bathed every animal in flea shampoo on the way out. It was a giant pain, but it got rid of the fleas after nothing else would. You may be able to avoid the bug bomb if there are not many fleas yet, but remember, whatever you are seeing is a tiny fraction of what is actually there.

What we do at work is bathe the dog in flea shampoo and then treat. Nothing seems to get rid of all of them, so that is why we always use more than one method to kill them. Oh, and Capstar only kills adult fleas that are currently on the dog (and I am not convinced it is even very good at that). It does nothing for eggs, larvae or any fleas that jump on the dog later. Also, I agree that Frontline seems to be losing effectiveness. I would try something else. We have had good luck with Advantix II for fleas (not for ticks though, and that was a few years ago). We currently use Effitix because I get it for free, but it seems to work pretty well too.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Parasites absolutely develop resistance to whatever we use to try and kill them. I got a flea infestation while using Frontline on my cats. I had the dogs on Advantix II and Comfortis simultaneously while also poisoning/cleaning the house. It took a few weeks but we got rid of them.


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

Full proof method. I had an infestation, flea bites all over my legs and arms, and over night I got rid of them. Years ago moved into an apartment only had cats at the time but the fleas were already there. After trying different methods with no success, this worked perfectly and is relatively cheap to do. Go get borax enough to cover and I do mean cover your house with. This means furniture, carpets, clothes, curtains everything. Also pick up a few cans of raid flea spray. Then go to the Vet and get a Capstar for all your animals as well as a long term preventative. Step 1. This is the hard part but most important because borax is toxic if ingested. Put all fur babies in a safe environment. When I had cats I chose the bathroom because of the lack of carpet. Give each fur baby a Capstar. This will get rid of all their fleas up to 24hrs while you are treating the house. Step 2. Spray base boards first with the raid because the evil little you know whats will try to escape up the walls. Make sure to also get window and door ways. Step 3. Borax the house cover everything with it and let that sit for at least 8 hours. Overnight is preferable. Then wake up vacuum all the borax really well and wipe down where you sprayed the raid with a mild cleaner. You are all set! I never had a flea again in that apartment. Message me if you have any questions but I promise this will work!!


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Neem oil is your friend. Parasites don't develop resistance to it as far as i can see.

You can add it to shampoo or rub it on but lately i just put it is a spray bottle with some hot water and few drops of washing liquid and spray on the dogs.

If you've an issue you can do it every few days or weekly or monthly. Spray dogs beds, carpets, floor etc. 

I find it works really well for fleas and tics. When going into tic country i spray on the dogs and no tics will latch on.

I Also use it on cats but they hate it. They Just want to climb up a chimney after i put it on them but still gets some effect as this stuff lingers.

Not to be handled if trying to get pregnanent as it is a natural contraceptive.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'd empty the vacuum cleaner after every time it's used too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Advantix. Or seresto collar


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

You can also put a cheap flea collar inside the cannister if it is a Bagless vacation.

Advantix I I does not work on ticks here at all anymore. Vectra seems to be doing okay.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

stupid autocorrect

vacuum, not vacation


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well ... while not very practical, you could move to the high desert here and leave fleas ticks and mosquitoes behind, that was a side "benefit" of us moving from San Jose Ca.  

On a more practical note I did not see Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth mentioned?? :

https://www.diatomaceousearth.com/diatomaceous-earth-for-pets/

It works on "Spiders" to ... we still have those!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Advantix. Frontline kills fleas but it doesn't repel new ones from coming aboard the dog. If you have a cat, you'll need to keep the dog away from the cat for 3 days after treating with Advantix - it's highly toxic to cats. No swimming or playing with the sprinkler for the dog for those 3 days. I find Advantix works for months longer than the package says it will. 

In the yard, look into plants that repel fleas. Not sure if you can grow peppermint where you are. It's a bit invasive (okay it's wicked invasive, sends out runners all under the ground and what starts as 2 plants turns into 400 next year) but fleas wont cross it. We used to live next to a house that had cats, she was infested with fleas and bombed several times a year. Every time I'd work in the garden next to that yard, I'd get eaten alive. Until I planted peppermint in there.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Well ... while not very practical, you could move to the high desert here and leave fleas ticks and mosquitoes behind, that was a side "benefit" of us moving from San Jose Ca.
> 
> On a more practical note I did not see Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth mentioned?? :
> 
> ...


What about scorpions, cockroaches, and rattlesnakes? 
:wink2:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

cloudpump said:


> What about scorpions, cockroaches, and rattlesnakes?
> :wink2:


LOL ... "Cockroaches" are fairly rare?? I think under specific conditions "some" houses can have them around here?? Usually it involves water leaks, I think??? '

Scorpions are fairly common, although I have only seen one or two?? They seem to hang out closer to the mountains about 4 miles from me??

And Rattlesnakes, yeah they are "everywhere" in North America! I've only ever seen one, he was crossing the street in a neighborhood and we pulled over to watch. Definitely a don't "Tread on Me" kinda look! We stayed as I am want to say ... a "respectful" distance away!

They have "Rattlesnake" avoidance classes for dogs out here ... "Rocky" does not need them ... in Rattlesnake prone areas, he tends to let me take pointe! I did teach him to make "good choices" I guess "me" on pointe ... is one of them! >


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

Alright sooo I tried the borax, flea dawn traps and well...in California it just doesn't work cause the weather I guess :'( pest control is going to come this Sunday and I went to Duke's vet and they gave me drops called Simple Guard3 (ingredients are: Dinotefuran, Pyriproxyfen, Permethrn) kills all the stages of flea cycle (hope that is true) application is every 3 weeks and i made sure is not the same ingredients as Frontline, how Magwart said IS TRUE fleas are resistant to it, they don't use it anymore at their shelters and do not recommend it anymore (another dumb vet recommended Frontline, so I just when back to his original doctor) Thank you y'all! And if you live in a warm area DO NOT GET FRONTLINE!


----------

